# How do you browse? (November)



## Giaguara (Nov 17, 2003)

How do you browse now (in November)?

Which browser(s) do you use, as your primary, secondary, other browser?

I'm curious to see if the browser proportions have changed since the last poll .. that was in June. If you don't see your favorite browser on the list, post it and I'll add it.  ::angel::


----------



## azrad (Nov 17, 2003)

well, i like to use Safari since it's a lot faster on my ibook rather then using Firebird...

has anyone tried to use HTMLAREA under Safari? it does not work cause the HTMLAREA required mozilla 1.3 beta version... our Safari is on mozilla 1.0 (i think)...

other than that, i'm ok... even my banking using Safari is now working...


----------



## Mat (Nov 18, 2003)

Pop-up free since Safari.

And bloomin' happy about it!


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 18, 2003)

Well, pop-up free since realy mozillas > chimera > camino > safari since v71 > now likinf firebird very much.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 18, 2003)

I found out that this pop-up free option can cause some probs too. Some pop-ups are wanted. I know a couple of sites I needed to get into another window which was blocked until I turned off this option.
Anyway, now it's off here and I am not surfing on sites with undesired pop-ups anyway.
Btw, kill me for this, but sometimes I kinda have to use IE


----------



## RacerX (Nov 18, 2003)

My primary is OmniWeb with Safari as my secondary, my wife uses Safari as here primary with Netscape as her secondary.

Funny which browsers were included and excluded from the list. Specially considering the results of the last thread like this one.


----------



## Randman (Nov 18, 2003)

Safari plugged a big hole in Mac users' daily life.


----------



## pds (Nov 18, 2003)

What's a pop-up? 

Safari almost exclusively, but the dumb intranet at school won't let me sign in unless I use IE.


----------



## Sogni (Nov 18, 2003)

For personal browsing:
Safari 99.9999% of the time.
IE 0.0001% cuz of my online banking (does browser check for IE or Netscape and freaks out with Safari).

Looks like the Debug Menu is gone (or I can't turn it back one) on this version of Safari so I can no longer trick my online banking into thinking it's IE.


----------



## toast (Nov 18, 2003)

Safari plugged a second big hole here, and I don't look at my banking account on the Web, I need to face my banker when I learn bad news.


----------



## chevy (Nov 18, 2003)

Safari is my default.
Mozilla 1.4 is for https (still not stable on Safari)
Firebird from time to time.
IE on W98 on VPC when there is really no other solution.


----------



## TommyWillB (Nov 18, 2003)

My first browser was NCSA Mosaic, and I first started using Netscape at the 0.9 beta.

... So I keep finding myself coming back. Currently I use Firebird as my primary and IE as my secondary.

I guess I'm a creature of habbit, and I haven't had much reason to use Safari.


----------



## chevy (Nov 18, 2003)

I also strated with Mosaic... but now that it's named IE... it stays quiet on my dock.


----------



## MDLarson (Nov 18, 2003)

Vote one in favor of IE for my wife.  She likes it better for some reason.


----------



## Arden (Nov 19, 2003)

I voted for IE, since I use that for everything except this site... Netscape would have to come second.

Off-topic, but I just noticed that vB 3 shows you which option you voted for with an *asterisk.  Very cool.


----------



## Easter (Nov 19, 2003)

Hi folks,

that's me again ...

My primary web-browser is Mozilla (version 1.5 is veri fast and lighter) and as secondary I use Firebird. Sometimes it's necessary to use Intenet Explorer (because the site is made usable only with IE or becuse there is no other browser) but when I need very speed I use lynx.

that's all folks.

Byez and kisses_


----------



## toast (Nov 19, 2003)

More than one people are telling us they use IE in this thread, while IE votes stagnate at 1. How possible ?


----------



## Darkshadow (Nov 19, 2003)

Safari


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 19, 2003)

Well, I don't use IE unless I _really_ need to, or when I test sometimes some sites viewability. Well, now I often test pages just  in Safari and Firebird, call that a lazy mac person .. 

Yes, vB 3 shows with * what you voted. The polls have also an option "show publicly who voted what" which I don't generally like in the polls .. and, a poll can be added with a few clicks to a thread, without having to create a new poll and merge it to the old thread. Cool.


----------



## JohnnyV (Nov 19, 2003)

The main browser I use is Netscape 7.1 on my linux box (I voted netscape), but on my mac there is only one way to go: Safari


----------



## RacerX (Nov 19, 2003)

Giaguara said:
			
		

> Yes, vB 3 shows with * what you voted.



I don't see a * next to anything in the poll... Oh, maybe it is because the browser with the longest history with Mac OS X (and got more votes than Chimera, iCab and Netscape put together in another poll of this kind) isn't represented.

But hey, at least Lynx is represented in the poll.


----------



## Arden (Nov 19, 2003)

I think I am the only regular user of IE.  Other people use it occasionally, but I use it all the time.


----------



## azrad (Nov 19, 2003)

i'm still waiting for any iCab user to post in this forum...

anyone? 

for the record, i have Safari (primary), Firebird (IE replacement) and Netscape (for web standard)...


----------



## hulkaros (Nov 20, 2003)

1st: Safari
2nd: OmniWeb
3rd: Camino/Mozilla


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 20, 2003)

azrad said:
			
		

> i'm still waiting for any iCab user to post in this forum...
> 
> anyone?



EdX?


----------



## Arden (Nov 21, 2003)

I am currently using Safari on my iMac.  I finally got the router, and I hooked everything up and it works great... I just need to thread it between 2 walls, move all my data, and it will be done.

I like it, except that it's too dinglebatting slow!  My po' iMac performs *cough* so well in Jaguar, it's annoying.  I almost might as well be using Netscape in Classic.

I'll probably alternate between OS 9 and OS X... OS X is nice, but it's too slow for a lot of the stuff I do, and there's a hole... well, you guys know.


----------



## Orbit (Nov 21, 2003)

I use safari for everday browsing and occasionly camino just for a change


----------



## pds (Nov 22, 2003)

BTW - I try to check out macosx.com using IE on the XP boxes at school.... yikes but is it awful! The boxes are seriously underpowered K6s with (I almost want to lie) 64 megs of ram and 800x600 displays, but I don't think that's the reason the site looks so bad.


----------



## TommyWillB (Nov 22, 2003)

chevy said:
			
		

> I also strated with Mosaic... but now that it's named IE... it stays quiet on my dock.


Huh? I didn't think Internet Explorer was based on Mosiac, but this says otherwise:





			
				http://www.nationmaster.com/encyclopedia/Internet-Explorer said:
			
		

> Internet Explorer started out as the Spyglass browser before being bought by Microsoft. Spyglass in turn was based on the Mosaic web browser from NCSA, one of the first graphical web browsers.



You learn something new every day.


----------



## TommyWillB (Nov 22, 2003)

toast said:
			
		

> More than one people are telling us they use IE in this thread, while IE votes stagnate at 1. How possible ?


The poll what what our "primary" browser is... People are also listing ther 2nd & 3rd browsers in thier postings.


----------



## TommyWillB (Nov 22, 2003)

RacerX said:
			
		

> ...Oh, maybe it is because the browser with the longest history with Mac OS X (and got more votes than Chimera, iCab and Netscape put together in another poll of this kind) isn't represented...


Okay, I'll bite.

Which one is that RacerX?


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 22, 2003)

Firebird actually shows the color tags on vBulletin, Woltlab etc boards like they probably should show up. So this shot is from the [color] selection of the reply in here ... I had never seen this thing ..


----------



## Cat (Nov 22, 2003)

TommyWillBe said:
			
		

> RacerX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's OmniWeb


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 22, 2003)

Cat said:
			
		

> It's OmniWeb



Ups. 

Added.  ::love::


----------



## hulkaros (Nov 23, 2003)

Which is my 2nd favorite browser!  Long live the OmniWeb even without Tabs


----------



## evildan (Nov 24, 2003)

Safari has been my default since I've been able to access my bank account with it.


----------

